# Iceland with my Mark III (feat. Orcas, Seals and Auroras)



## TheRoadcoyote (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everybody!

I just finished my Video i shot in Iceland with my 5D Mark III

Iceland in the wintertime

The Videos were shot using several tripods and a Glidecam 4000pro. Some of the timelapses were shot with a StageZero Dolly from DynamicPerception.

Lenses in use
Canon 50mm F1.2
Canon 70mm-200mm F4
Samyang 14mm F2.8 (really really love that one)

I really enjoy that way of filming and would appreciate comments and critisisms. Some of the timelapses were flickering despite I tried to use long exposure times. Any suggestions?

Many greetings!


----------



## jrda2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Very beautiful - the music fit perfectly with the awesome scenery.


----------



## Rockets95 (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome! I really enjoyed the video and music.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nicely done. Terrific images. Great video. Music very nice.

Not meant as a criticism, but my reaction was: what's the story?


----------



## Pultzar (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice work!

Flickering typically happens for three main reasons:

1) You aren't using full manual controls on your camera (unlikely)
2) You are using HDR processing software which makes adjustments based on the contents of each frame
3) The iris on your lens isn't stopping down to the same amount for each frame (likely)

You may have noticed that you aren't having any flickering problems with the Samyang lens. This is because the iris on this lens is fixed when you set it to a given f-stop. To cure the problem on your Canon lenses, do the following:

1) Set the f-stop in the camera that you want
2) Press the depth of field preview button to stop the lens down
3) While holding this DOF button down, press the lens release button and rotate the lens slightly so that electronic contact is removed between the camera and the lens. However the lens should still be securely mounted to the camera.

Voila! Your aperture is now fixed and you won't have flickering problems.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful work! How did your batteries do in the cold temperatures?


----------



## TheRoadcoyote (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks to everybody for the comments! 

@ Pultzar: I'll take your advice! Thinking back, I only had the problems with the Canon L 70-200mm F4.... Thank you very much!

@ drmikeinpdx: My batteries did pretty bad ;D In the very north of Iceland (down to -20°C) I used about 4 batteries a day.


----------



## 1255 (Mar 15, 2013)

lovely


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 15, 2013)

great film... kudos... on your timelapses, were they long videos crunched into seconds, or were they still frames merged together and sped up and put into video?


----------



## tomscott (Mar 15, 2013)

Amazing. Really enjoyed your video


----------



## atosk930 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Makes me want to take a trip although maybe I'll wait until summertime or global warming.


----------



## Jens_T (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice movie - it looks like you started at the Thingvellir / Gulfoss area and the moved via Vik to the Jökullsarlon and Myvatn area? It's a fantastic country. Where did you see the Orcas? Husavik?

While I overall enjoyed the movie I believe a little less obvious sharpening would better fit the nature of Iceland. The halos you see on some of the mountainranges or the orcas' fins looks "cheap" and plasticky - and that is sad because it does not do the rest justice.

Best regards,
Jens


----------



## Dantana (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful.

Curious what you are using for color/exposure correction and editing.


----------



## candyman (Mar 15, 2013)

Wonderful and enjoyable to watch - peaceful. Thanks for that!


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 15, 2013)

Very well done indeed!

Jim


----------



## brett b (Mar 16, 2013)

Stunning video! Great job!!


----------



## TheRoadcoyote (Mar 17, 2013)

I really really appreciate all your comments. Thank you!


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 17, 2013)

Wonderful ! Really enjoyed it. Thanks for posting.

(mental note: must visit Iceland ! )


----------

